# Lagoon Tower at Oahu



## Gerry (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm going to be going to the Lagoon Tower and I'm going to be using 2 studios.  My question is that someone at HGVC told me the studios are extremely small in the Lagoon Tower.  Does anyone know how small is extremely small.  Does it fit 2 people comfortably??  How small is the bathroom??  Thanks in advance  Gerry


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 2, 2008)

Never stayed in the Lagoon Tower studio rooms but there's a tripadvisor review with photos of the studio - http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...on_Hawaiian_Village-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html

NOTE: The studios in Lagoon tower don't have a balcony.


----------



## pacman (Dec 2, 2008)

Gerry

Just got back from the lagoon tower, stayed in a studio. My wife & I find the studios very comfortable for 2 people. We always take the marina-facing side that has the king size beds. We find it very good value for the points it takes.
Let me know if you need anything else

pacman


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 2, 2008)

We stayed in a 2 bdrm unit facing Diamond Head in Lagoon Tower last spring...which I belive is a 1  bdrm unit with the 2nd bdrm an ajoining studio.  

My two (LARGE) teenagers stayed in that room with two beds in the room and were fine.   It had a sink, microwave, dishwasher and set of dishes as well as a mini-fridge in it.   The bathroom was good size and all in all I didn't find it particuarly small. 

I will note I stayed in a studio at HGVC LV Hilton in January and it felt small after having stayed several times in a 1 bdrm unit.  I don't think the unit was small...it just felt small after knowing what is available in the same resort.


----------



## Gerry (Dec 3, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for the fast response, it now turns out that my newphew also wants to come which makes it 4 adults and 1 child, I think I need to change to a 2 bedroom for the 4 days.  Next time I'' try the studios.   We go from there to the Big Island and there we have a 2 bedroom for a week.  So again, thanks all and hope everyone has a Great Holiday!!!!


----------



## Blues (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't want to hijack your thread, but we also are going to the Lagoon towers in Feb.  Booked a 2BR plus unit.  I intend to call a couple weeks in advance to pick a room.  I had assumed I'd want a Diamond Head view on a high floor.  But pacman says he always gets the Marina view.  Any comments on which side is preferable?  My main concern is to make sure the 2nd BR has a double (or queen if possible) bed, rather than two twins.  We've invited along a 2nd couple, and I want to make sure they're comfortable.

-Bob

Edit: Also want to confirm that we'll get access to the new superpool at the Waikikiian?


----------



## feed the otter (Dec 3, 2008)

We stayed in a 2BR+ unit at Lagoon Tower in July on the Diamond Head side.  No complaints, but don't go in expecting much of a view:  most if not all of Diamond Head is blocked by the Rainbow Tower.  Still a nice view of HHV and the lagoon, though, as well as the beach/ocean not obstructed by Rainbow Tower.

We had two double beds in our 2nd BR which worked out great for our gang (having invited family to come along), but specifically requested it a couple weeks out.  From what I remember guest assistance telling me at the time, it just as easily could have been two twin beds.  I think we just lucked out.

Just to clarify, the only difference between 2BR and 2BR+ (at least as I understand) is which floor you're on.  There may be something else, like the side/end of the tower on which your unit sits, but unbeknownst to me if so.

The superpool was not up and running back in July, but my understanding is that you will have access.  It looks like folks are just starting to come back with what may be real-time accounts of how that is shaping up.

HHV was great.  No complaints, with the 2BR+ unit or otherwise.  Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## DEROS (Dec 3, 2008)

feed the otter said:


> We stayed in a 2BR+ unit at Lagoon Tower in July on the Diamond Head side.  No complaints, but don't go in expecting much of a view:  most if not all of Diamond Head is blocked by the Rainbow Tower.  Still a nice view of HHV and the lagoon, though, as well as the beach/ocean not obstructed by Rainbow Tower.
> 
> Just to clarify, the only difference between 2BR and 2BR+ (at least as I understand) is which floor you're on.  There may be something else, like the side/end of the tower on which your unit sits, but unbeknownst to me if so.




Otter,

Did you stay include a Friday Night?  If so, could you see the Friday Night Fireworks from your Lanai?

Thanks


----------



## feed the otter (Dec 3, 2008)

The Friday night for which we were there this year HAPPENED to be the 4th of July, as fireworks shows go.  Awesome fireworks show, by the way.  As good a display as any I've seen in many years.

Having been to HHV in May 2006 (Rainbow Tower, not Lagoon) and seen the standard Friday night fireworks at the time (which was still good), we actually asked for a room this year on the Diamond Head side of Lagoon tower, thinking we would have the best seat in the house for the fireworks on the 4th of July.

As it worked out, the fireworks show on July 4th was unfortunately over the marina, which put our unit on the back side of the tower from the show (and which put us on beach towels next to the lagoon for the show).  Easy come, easy go.

Bottom line (at last!):  If the normal Friday night fireworks show is still as it was back in May '06 (out over the ocean between Rainbow and Lagoon Towers), you may be good from either side of Lagoon Tower, but most certainly from the Diamond Head side.  If the Friday night show is now over the marina (as it was on July 4th), then the marina side it'll have to be.

After all my rambling, I'm not even sure I answered your question.    I hope it helps.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 3, 2008)

If you want a studio try the Kalia tower not the Lagoon tower.  The Kalia tower has small patio, and floor to ceiling sliding doors.  The Lagoon has just a plain window and not full length sliding doors for a view, it also has NO balcony.


----------



## kool_kat (Dec 3, 2008)

I also booked two studios in March at the Lagoon.  I'm taking my parents and didn't have enough points for a 2bedroom and really didn't want to sleep on a fold out couch.  Is the studio comparable to a normal hotel room in size?  This is my first timeshare trip on my new Hilton membership, so I am use to a hotel room, so I figured a studio is basically a hotel room with a mini fridge.  Is that an accurate description, or is it smaller.  I know there isn't a lanai, but Kalia was full.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 3, 2008)

kool_kat said:


> I also booked two studios in March at the Lagoon.  I'm taking my parents and didn't have enough points for a 2bedroom and really didn't want to sleep on a fold out couch.  Is the studio comparable to a normal hotel room in size?  This is my first timeshare trip on my new Hilton membership, so I am use to a hotel room, so I figured a studio is basically a hotel room with a mini fridge.  Is that an accurate description, or is it smaller.  I know there isn't a lanai, but Kalia was full.



I think that you will find the studio to be larger than a typical hotel room.  As noted, it has a sink, mini fridge, dishwasher, microwave, in its mini-kitchen area.

Kurt


----------



## pacman (Dec 3, 2008)

kool cat

I would agree with Pigsdad that the studio is a little bigger than your normal hotel room. Like I said, my wife and I just returned. We stayed in the studio for 10 days, and then at the Kalia in a one bedroom for 4 nights. We both felt that the extra points required (over double) was not worth it to stay in a 1 bedroom over a studio. You can easily make breakfast and lunch in the studio, and we always went out for supper, so all worked out perfect. We are going back in February for 2 weeks, and staying in a studio for the whole time.
I believe all the marina facing units have a king bed, and all the lagoon facing units have 2 twin beds, so i think the 2 bedroom units would follow this rule also.
pacman


----------



## linsj (Dec 4, 2008)

Since hotel rooms vary considerably in size, it's hard to compare a studio to one. But I've been in both studio configurations, often with a friend, and we've been comfortable. Both would feel crowded with more than two people, however.

There's more floor space in the one with a king bed, plus it has a lounge chair and ottoman. 

Both layouts have a small, round table with two chairs for dining (instead of a desk), mini fridge, microwave, small sink, some cupboard space. Contrary to what PigsDad said, there is no dishwasher.


----------



## linsj (Dec 4, 2008)

pacman said:


> I believe all the marina facing units have a king bed, and all the lagoon facing units have 2 twin beds.



That is correct.

Two beds, but not twin size.


----------



## kool_kat (Dec 4, 2008)

So some of the studios have two twin beds instead of a king?  Is there any way to request a king over the twin beds?


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 4, 2008)

Blues said:


> I don't want to hijack your thread, but we also are going to the Lagoon towers in Feb.  Booked a 2BR plus unit.  I intend to call a couple weeks in advance to pick a room.  I had assumed I'd want a Diamond Head view on a high floor.  But pacman says he always gets the Marina view.  Any comments on which side is preferable?  My main concern is to make sure the 2nd BR has a double (or queen if possible) bed, rather than two twins.  We've invited along a 2nd couple, and I want to make sure they're comfortable.
> 
> -Bob
> 
> Edit: Also want to confirm that we'll get access to the new superpool at the Waikikiian?



Hi Bob,

With a plus unit, you'll get a partial ocean view no matter which side of the building you're on. On the marina side, you'll be looking at the city and mountains; on the Diamond Head side you'll be looking at... Diamond Head in the distance. Only in the premier units can you get an unobstructed view of the ocean--that is if you're high enough to see over the palm trees!

If noise is an issue, be aware that when on the Diamond Head side, you're likely to hear loud music from other parts of the resort in the late hours of the evening, usually ending by 11:30pm. On the marina side, you'll hear traffic in the mornings and the back-up beeping of delivery trucks, usually starting around 5am.

Roger


----------



## feed the otter (Dec 4, 2008)

kool_kat said:


> So some of the studios have two twin beds instead of a king?  Is there any way to request a king over the twin beds?




I think it is in fact just as simple as calling (a couple weeks out from everything I've heard) and requesting what you want.  There is no guarantee you'll get it, but it can't hurt to ask.  Our asking actually got us about exactly what we wanted.

Regarding the 2BR units, does anyone know are they all 1BR with a studio attached (which ours was in July)?  This is a minor point, but as long as we're hashing it all out. . . .  The only issue I much noticed with ours is the bath on the 1BR side was accessible to the rest of the unit, while the bath on the studio side was private (about the opposite of what we would've expected as goes the master BR and 2nd BR as far as bathroom access).

Again, VERY minor point, but just curious.  I clearly have too much time on my hands.  :zzz: 

Thanks.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 4, 2008)

No, only one unit on each side of the building is that configuration.

Roger


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 4, 2008)

feed the otter said:


> Just to clarify, the only difference between 2BR and 2BR+ (at least as I understand) is which floor you're on.  There may be something else, like the side/end of the tower on which your unit sits, but unbeknownst to me if so.



The floor you're on is part of it. The plus units are above the 5th floor on the Diamond Head side and above the 8th floor on the marina side. It also has to do with whether you're on the mountain-facing "end" of the building or on the DH/marina-facing "sides" of the building.

Roger


----------



## linsj (Dec 4, 2008)

kool_kat said:


> So some of the studios have two twin beds instead of a king?  Is there any way to request a king over the twin beds?



The studios with two beds have double beds, not twins. They may be queens; I just don't remember.

I always call a couple of weeks in advance and request the type of studio I want and, so far, have gotten it.


----------



## kool_kat (Dec 4, 2008)

linsj said:


> The studios with two beds have double beds, not twins. They may be queens; I just don't remember.
> 
> I always call a couple of weeks in advance and request the type of studio I want and, so far, have gotten it.



Oh ok - thanks for the clarification.  I was just thinking about my poor parents in their individual twin beds 

One other question - are there studios next to each other and is it possible to request studios by each other or at least on the same floor?


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 4, 2008)

There are two studios per floor, across the hall from each other. (Three studios on the 24th floor.)


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 4, 2008)

kool_kat said:


> I also booked two studios in March at the Lagoon.  I'm taking my parents and didn't have enough points for a 2bedroom and really didn't want to sleep on a fold out couch.  Is the studio comparable to a normal hotel room in size?  This is my first timeshare trip on my new Hilton membership, so I am use to a hotel room, so I figured a studio is basically a hotel room with a mini fridge.  Is that an accurate description, or is it smaller.  I know there isn't a lanai, but Kalia was full.



Below the 24th floor, there are two studios per floor, averaging 308 sq. ft. The three studios on the 24th are smaller but each has a lanai.

Roger


----------



## linsj (Dec 4, 2008)

HatTrick said:


> The three studios on the 24th are smaller but each has a lanai.



Are you sure about this? The front desk clerk told me last year none of the studios in Lagoon have lanais.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 5, 2008)

3 out of 45 do; that's almost none! The 24th is the penthouse floor; I don't know how often the studios up there actually get assigned.


----------



## Emi (Dec 6, 2008)

There are different studios at Lagoon. We stayed in a studio directly opposite the elevator and it was very small and dark. There is a queen bed , a small couch, table for 2 and a small kitchenette. Too much furniture and very little floor space. Also, it was a relatively low floor and the windows was small and not pleasant at all. There is a studio unit right next to the elevator that I heard was bigger. Also, some of the 2Br has a lockout that is larger.

Definitely the studio in Kalia is larger with a balcony. There is only one on each of the timeshare floors 12 to 18 and faces the ocean. Since it is high, they all have nice ocean views, although some of it is now blocked by the Waikikian.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 6, 2008)

The studio next to the elevator is listed as 311 sq ft, 6 more sq ft than the studio opposite the elevator. (I don't have sq. footage stats for Kalia.  )

The studios are combined with the adjacent 1BR to form the 2BR lockout.


----------



## linsj (Dec 6, 2008)

Emi said:


> There are different studios at Lagoon. We stayed in a studio directly opposite the elevator and it was very small and dark. There is a queen bed , a small couch, table for 2 and a small kitchenette. Too much furniture and very little floor space. Also, it was a relatively low floor and the windows was small and not pleasant at all.



The couch was replaced by a second bed 2-3 years ago. This studio configuration is also on higher floors; there is one on each floor, except maybe the penthouse floors (don't know what the config is on those floors).


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 9, 2008)

linsj said:


> Are you sure about this? The front desk clerk told me last year none of the studios in Lagoon have lanais.



If you go to hgvclub.com and look at availability (as of this posting) for January '09, you'll see three Studio links. The first two say "Please note that the studio unit does not contain a balcony". These also have a king or two double beds. The third Studio (queen bed) doesn't have the note about the balcony--my guess is that this one's on the penthouse (24th) floor.

Roger


----------



## jestme (Dec 9, 2008)

I see what you mean. I also notice that the third studio, with the balcony, isn't available on the open season page, even though it should be based on the clubpoint view of availability.


----------



## linsj (Dec 9, 2008)

HatTrick said:


> If you go to hgvclub.com and look at availability (as of this posting) for January '09, you'll see three Studio links. The first two say "Please note that the studio unit does not contain a balcony". These also have a king or two double beds. The third Studio (queen bed) doesn't have the note about the balcony--my guess is that this one's on the penthouse (24th) floor. /QUOTE]
> 
> That's what I booked last fall, thinking I'd get a lanai. But when I arrived I was told none of the studios have lanais.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 9, 2008)

The information I have from HGVC says that every unit on the 24th floor has a lanai, but I'm willing to be proven wrong! :annoyed: 

In photos of the Lagoon tower, there is a "lip" around the entire perimeter of the 24th floor, so there certainly is the _potential_ for lanais. But I can't tell for sure if there's railing around the entire perimeter as well.

Anyone have a close-up of the top of the Lagoon Tower?


----------



## jestme (Dec 9, 2008)

This is the best I could come up with in a picture of the Lagoon. You are right, the top floor does have the rim around it, and it appears there could be a lanai there.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 9, 2008)

That's the only photo I've seen in which it looks like there's a railing all the way around the 24th floor. So I think there may indeed be lanais for all the units up there--even the studios.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 24, 2008)

Just found one of my own and enlarged it. Railing confirmed.


----------



## jestme (Jan 17, 2009)

Bit of bad news. Now that I'm on the other side of the Lagoon tower, the railing at the top does not go all the way around. It stops where the studios are on the Ilikai side are. So even the ones at the top on this side do not have a lanai.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting. The information I have from HGVC says that every unit on the 24th floor has a lanai, and even lists square footages.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 18, 2009)

This picture seems to imply that there is a lanai for the studios on the penthouse floor.  It looks like the railing stops around the elevators and laundry room


----------

